# Zonderhoof from U.k a very good band guitar-laden smokin in the red amp at 11!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These guys truly rock N rolls, Sludge purist, but now they become a bit math-rock (wait did I just said math-rock, blasphemy, this is so pretentious term) let's call them neo-prog.

For fan of Gore of The Netherlands please enjoy folks, there 3 song demon kill & there first E.P too, on Sound Devastation Records. Like Gore there all instrumental, this is super!!! 

Have a nice days folk & take good care okay, whit love & thanks to all.

:tiphat:


----------

